# Russian Dwarf Hamster



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I had to share this video of my hamster Indy. I was trying to get a video of him eating it. I think this is ADORABLE!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg7pE86CXnc


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I forgot how cute hamsters are. So small!


----------

